# Hey I have a Question



## ValleyGirl (Nov 10, 2017)

How exactly is it that right now I have the strong sensation that I am just going to disappear? I mean WHO EVEN KNOWS WHAT THAT WOULD FEEL LIKE???? How could my brain have this sensation, when I am pretty freaking sure no human on the face of the planet has ever just up and disappeared. Like *poof* vanish into thin air. It's the most insane freaking thing in the entire world.


----------



## Tommygunz (Sep 7, 2009)

on the other hand, what if someone has disappeared before!?!


----------



## ValleyGirl (Nov 10, 2017)

Tommygunz said:


> on the other hand, what if someone has disappeared before!?!


Well, it would have had to have been a mass happening and imprinted enough on my DNA for me to have this instinctual understanding of what disappearing feels like...


----------



## Tommygunz (Sep 7, 2009)

i know what you mean, the other night i had the sensation of being hanged. it was so wierd. clearly i have never been hung by the neck before, yet for a short moment i visualized it and felt the sensation of dying and it was f-ing terrifying. it's strange how the mind can never have experienced something yet already know what it feels like.


----------



## outlaw (May 20, 2010)

ustabetinyfairypeople said:


> How exactly is it that right now I have the strong sensation that I am just going to disappear? I mean WHO EVEN KNOWS WHAT THAT WOULD FEEL LIKE???? How could my brain have this sensation, when I am pretty freaking sure no human on the face of the planet has ever just up and disappeared. Like *poof* vanish into thin air. It's the most insane freaking thing in the entire world.


I get that feeling alot! I don't understand it either.


----------



## Claymore (Jun 13, 2009)

ustabetinyfairypeople said:


> How exactly is it that right now I have the strong sensation that I am just going to disappear? I mean WHO EVEN KNOWS WHAT THAT WOULD FEEL LIKE???? How could my brain have this sensation, when I am pretty freaking sure no human on the face of the planet has ever just up and disappeared. Like *poof* vanish into thin air. It's the most insane freaking thing in the entire world.


I have this feeling everytime I close my eyes to sleep, only I feel like my body is already gone. The main reason I panic in my bed. I have to keep my eyes open until I get very sleepy.


----------



## ValleyGirl (Nov 10, 2017)

Claymore said:


> I have this feeling everytime I close my eyes to sleep, only I feel like my body is already gone. The main reason I panic in my bed. I have to keep my eyes open until I get very sleepy.


Falling asleep and waking up are the hardest for me. I also have to stay awake until I'm passing out.


----------



## Claymore (Jun 13, 2009)

ustabetinyfairypeople said:


> Falling asleep and waking up are the hardest for me. I also have to stay awake until I'm passing out.


See thats exactly wait I have to do. That prooves we have the same feeling. And waking up is the hardest for me. DP is at its worst when I wake up.


----------



## TheHollowMan (Jul 9, 2010)

Claymore said:


> I have this feeling everytime I close my eyes to sleep, only I feel like my body is already gone. The main reason I panic in my bed. I have to keep my eyes open until I get very sleepy.


I know what you mean. You lay down to go to bed and then feel totally free from your body. Like you are completely incorporeal, and then snap back to your body and realize that your heart is racing and you stopped breathing? Its weird, I enjoy the sensation, but coming back to reality is a trip.


----------



## Claymore (Jun 13, 2009)

TheHollowMan said:


> I know what you mean. You lay down to go to bed and then feel totally free from your body. Like you are completely incorporeal, and then snap back to your body and realize that your heart is racing and you stopped breathing? Its weird, I enjoy the sensation, but coming back to reality is a trip.


Exactly!. And no offense, but if you like it then ur a freakshow, LOL.


----------



## Unreal (Jul 12, 2010)

ustabetinyfairypeople said:


> How exactly is it that right now I have the strong sensation that I am just going to disappear? I mean WHO EVEN KNOWS WHAT THAT WOULD FEEL LIKE???? How could my brain have this sensation, when I am pretty freaking sure no human on the face of the planet has ever just up and disappeared. Like *poof* vanish into thin air. It's the most insane freaking thing in the entire world.


 I kinda know what you mean. The other night i felt like i wasnt gonna wake up the next mornin. I was convinced i was goin to die. Is that normal?? Is that part of DP?


----------



## TheHollowMan (Jul 9, 2010)

Claymore said:


> Exactly!. And no offense, but if you like it then ur a freakshow, LOL.


The reason I like it though, is because I am almost gone. Its like so close to being free. The body knows it. Thats why when you snap back to reality you can't breathe. Oh well... I am a freakshow. Hell look at this site we are all freakshows. Haha.


----------



## Claymore (Jun 13, 2009)

TheHollowMan said:


> The reason I like it though, is because I am almost gone. Its like so close to being free. The body knows it. Thats why when you snap back to reality you can't breathe. Oh well... I am a freakshow. Hell look at this site we are all freakshows. Haha.


True


----------



## ValleyGirl (Nov 10, 2017)

Unreal said:


> I kinda know what you mean. The other night i felt like i wasnt gonna wake up the next mornin. I was convinced i was goin to die. Is that normal?? Is that part of DP?


Yes, it seems to be very normal with dp. I think it is because the fight or flight response gets stuck on and all of the prehistoric genetic programming comes into play (i.e millions of years of our ancestors perceiving threats in a struggle to stay alive). I think all of that imprints on us and somehow we instinctively know that whatever sensation=whatever outcome. So even though none of us has died yet, we all have the feeling that we are going to die when we panic.


----------



## Minerva8979 (Jan 30, 2010)

What horrible sensations. I have to say, I don't feel that all too often. May I recommend drinking a passion flower tea before going to bed? It reacts to GABA receptors like xanax and is quite soothing for anxiety and insomnia and won't make you groggy in the morning. Just take a few of the leaves or flowers of a passion flower plant and pour near boiling water on them, let steep for like 10 minutes, and drink. Check with doctor before mixing with meds though, but it will probably be ok.


----------



## junkinmahcranium (Jun 29, 2010)

Tommygunz said:


> i know what you mean, the other night i had the sensation of being hanged. it was so wierd. clearly i have never been hung by the neck before, yet for a short moment i visualized it and felt the sensation of dying and it was f-ing terrifying. it's strange how the mind can never have experienced something yet already know what it feels like.


reincarnation!!!


----------

